# Tasmanian Woodworking...



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*DIY Woodworking Show.*

Well it has all been and gone and now I have enough material to write several blogs..
I have so much material, pics and vids that I have started a new series..

First off the whole trip was a comedy of errors but more of that later..

Here are a few shots taken at the show.









Walking down the ramp into the Silverdome itself…Taken on the Thurday afternoon during set up.

This venue is the home of the Tasmanian Institute of Sport and houses a velodrome and a highly polished timber floor for basketball and several other sports.









We had a position in one corner right next to the food concessions.. what we lost in accessibility we gained in passing traffic.









This was Friday with a predominance of students in attendance.









All three machines found new homes in Tasmania..

Unable to hang our large banner inside… another story… we manage to find a spot outside on the Carins Brothers Tent…









and this is what everyone saw as they left the carpark to enter the show…









Three photos taken from the main entrance … from left to right…









Down the middle.










While a relatively small show… only 45 exhibitors… the quality was outstanding…

Unfortunately I have been unwell since returning from down south and am only know getting on with reporting the trip… please return often to see what went on in the first show in Tasmania for quite a while…Much more to follow.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

degoose said:


> *DIY Woodworking Show.*
> 
> Well it has all been and gone and now I have enough material to write several blogs..
> I have so much material, pics and vids that I have started a new series..
> ...


Good to have you back, Larry!! Sorry you're feeling unwell though…
The show looks like it was a real success, and a real hoot to boot!!
Get well soon, my Friend!!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *DIY Woodworking Show.*
> 
> Well it has all been and gone and now I have enough material to write several blogs..
> I have so much material, pics and vids that I have started a new series..
> ...


These pictures are beautiful, Larry. I sure do wish that they allowed people to take pictures at the woodworking show in Atlanta because I would have a field day if they did.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *DIY Woodworking Show.*
> 
> Well it has all been and gone and now I have enough material to write several blogs..
> I have so much material, pics and vids that I have started a new series..
> ...


Looks like one heck of a show Larry! Get to feeling better quick so you can fill us in on the rest of the trip….


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *DIY Woodworking Show.*
> 
> Well it has all been and gone and now I have enough material to write several blogs..
> I have so much material, pics and vids that I have started a new series..
> ...


glad you made it home

don't you have a cot 
next to the blue fridge
to recuperate on

three tools sold
makes the return better

looking forward 
to the follow up

get well


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *DIY Woodworking Show.*
> 
> Well it has all been and gone and now I have enough material to write several blogs..
> I have so much material, pics and vids that I have started a new series..
> ...


Looks like you had a successful trip, Larry.

Lee


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *DIY Woodworking Show.*
> 
> Well it has all been and gone and now I have enough material to write several blogs..
> I have so much material, pics and vids that I have started a new series..
> ...


Nice show Larry. I wish I could get a samping of the wood they had there. I saw so much nice wood when we were in New Zealand and Australia and could not bring any home.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *DIY Woodworking Show.*
> 
> Well it has all been and gone and now I have enough material to write several blogs..
> I have so much material, pics and vids that I have started a new series..
> ...


SORRY YOU AIN'T FEELING WELL LARRY. LOOKS LIKE A HUGE SUCCESS AT THE SHOW. NICE BANNER. MAN I'D GIVE MY RIGHT GNAD FOR ONE OF THOSE MACHINES, I'M NOT USING IT ANYWAY. LOL. GET BETTER, MIKE


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *DIY Woodworking Show.*
> 
> Well it has all been and gone and now I have enough material to write several blogs..
> I have so much material, pics and vids that I have started a new series..
> ...


So since you are the traveling salesman, and a successful one at that, we expect some traveling salesman jokes…......once you are re-well…..........

Jim


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *DIY Woodworking Show.*
> 
> Well it has all been and gone and now I have enough material to write several blogs..
> I have so much material, pics and vids that I have started a new series..
> ...


Nice pictures, Larry.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *DIY Woodworking Show.*
> 
> Well it has all been and gone and now I have enough material to write several blogs..
> I have so much material, pics and vids that I have started a new series..
> ...


Your booth display look fabulous on the hardwood floor, nice work hope your feel better soon…Wilson


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *DIY Woodworking Show.*
> 
> Well it has all been and gone and now I have enough material to write several blogs..
> I have so much material, pics and vids that I have started a new series..
> ...


Sorry to hear you are under the weather Larry. Thanks for posting these show pics. I'm looking forward to the updates. Get well soon mate.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

degoose said:


> *DIY Woodworking Show.*
> 
> Well it has all been and gone and now I have enough material to write several blogs..
> I have so much material, pics and vids that I have started a new series..
> ...


Congrats on the successes !!!!

Maybe I'm just your garden variety provincial Yank, but … just the sound of "Tasmania" ... to me … is beautifully exotic !!

Feel better


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *DIY Woodworking Show.*
> 
> Well it has all been and gone and now I have enough material to write several blogs..
> I have so much material, pics and vids that I have started a new series..
> ...


Thank you one and all…. I am on the mend… feeling better today so a few more posts are in order..
as to the traveling salesman jokes… later..


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *DIY Woodworking Show.*
> 
> Well it has all been and gone and now I have enough material to write several blogs..
> I have so much material, pics and vids that I have started a new series..
> ...


looks like you had a good sow 
good to see you are starting to feel better


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Black Heart Sassafrass.*

For those of you who love Black Heart Sassafrass and for those who have never seen it Here is a quick collage of furniture exhibited at the DIY Woodworking Show in Launceston..made predominately using the wonderful Black Heart Sassafras. The last pic shows some timber in the raw state.
http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F77b654e5.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Black Heart Sassafrass.*
> 
> For those of you who love Black Heart Sassafrass and for those who have never seen it Here is a quick collage of furniture exhibited at the DIY Woodworking Show in Launceston..made predominately using the wonderful Black Heart Sassafras. The last pic shows some timber in the raw state.
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F77b654e5.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


............and now, you smug SOAB, you are gonna tell me you have a bunch of the stuff…...................(-:

Neat wood….......where are the cutting boards and trays, Larry?


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Black Heart Sassafrass.*
> 
> For those of you who love Black Heart Sassafrass and for those who have never seen it Here is a quick collage of furniture exhibited at the DIY Woodworking Show in Launceston..made predominately using the wonderful Black Heart Sassafras. The last pic shows some timber in the raw state.
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F77b654e5.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


Oh how beautiful! And thanks, I'd never heard of it. You are so Lucky there, with what are Exotics to us and Domestic hardwoods to you!


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Black Heart Sassafrass.*
> 
> For those of you who love Black Heart Sassafrass and for those who have never seen it Here is a quick collage of furniture exhibited at the DIY Woodworking Show in Launceston..made predominately using the wonderful Black Heart Sassafras. The last pic shows some timber in the raw state.
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F77b654e5.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


beautiful wood and equally beautiful pieces/projects


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Black Heart Sassafrass.*
> 
> For those of you who love Black Heart Sassafrass and for those who have never seen it Here is a quick collage of furniture exhibited at the DIY Woodworking Show in Launceston..made predominately using the wonderful Black Heart Sassafras. The last pic shows some timber in the raw state.
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F77b654e5.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


Droooool very niiiiice wood, liked the dresser

thank´s for sharing Larry

Dennis


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Black Heart Sassafrass.*
> 
> For those of you who love Black Heart Sassafrass and for those who have never seen it Here is a quick collage of furniture exhibited at the DIY Woodworking Show in Launceston..made predominately using the wonderful Black Heart Sassafras. The last pic shows some timber in the raw state.
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F77b654e5.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


Beautiful work, Larry.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Black Heart Sassafrass.*
> 
> For those of you who love Black Heart Sassafrass and for those who have never seen it Here is a quick collage of furniture exhibited at the DIY Woodworking Show in Launceston..made predominately using the wonderful Black Heart Sassafras. The last pic shows some timber in the raw state.
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F77b654e5.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


Yeah, the dresser rocks!! Beautiful lumber!!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Black Heart Sassafrass.*
> 
> For those of you who love Black Heart Sassafrass and for those who have never seen it Here is a quick collage of furniture exhibited at the DIY Woodworking Show in Launceston..made predominately using the wonderful Black Heart Sassafras. The last pic shows some timber in the raw state.
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F77b654e5.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


Very exotic wood. Never seen those before.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Black Heart Sassafrass.*
> 
> For those of you who love Black Heart Sassafrass and for those who have never seen it Here is a quick collage of furniture exhibited at the DIY Woodworking Show in Launceston..made predominately using the wonderful Black Heart Sassafras. The last pic shows some timber in the raw state.
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F77b654e5.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


Some cool wood.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Black Heart Sassafrass.*
> 
> For those of you who love Black Heart Sassafrass and for those who have never seen it Here is a quick collage of furniture exhibited at the DIY Woodworking Show in Launceston..made predominately using the wonderful Black Heart Sassafras. The last pic shows some timber in the raw state.
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F77b654e5.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


You sure have some cool woods down under there larry )


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Black Heart Sassafrass.*
> 
> For those of you who love Black Heart Sassafrass and for those who have never seen it Here is a quick collage of furniture exhibited at the DIY Woodworking Show in Launceston..made predominately using the wonderful Black Heart Sassafras. The last pic shows some timber in the raw state.
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F77b654e5.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


Great looking wood Larry. Great looking projects too. I loved the chest with the wooden padlock.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Black Heart Sassafrass.*
> 
> For those of you who love Black Heart Sassafrass and for those who have never seen it Here is a quick collage of furniture exhibited at the DIY Woodworking Show in Launceston..made predominately using the wonderful Black Heart Sassafras. The last pic shows some timber in the raw state.
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F77b654e5.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


great looking wood


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Black Heart Sassafrass.*
> 
> For those of you who love Black Heart Sassafrass and for those who have never seen it Here is a quick collage of furniture exhibited at the DIY Woodworking Show in Launceston..made predominately using the wonderful Black Heart Sassafras. The last pic shows some timber in the raw state.
> http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2F77b654e5.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


That's beautiful wood, Larry.

Lee


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Guilds.*

There are several Woodworking Guilds in Tasmania and three were represented at the the DIY WW Show..
Here are a few pics I managed to take during a small lull..





































And a few other shots especially for Alaskan Jim…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Guilds.*
> 
> There are several Woodworking Guilds in Tasmania and three were represented at the the DIY WW Show..
> Here are a few pics I managed to take during a small lull..
> ...


Hello there Larry
the last picture is that one of your designs , anyway thank´s for sharing
I just like those cuttingboards too they have a nice look to the eyes

have a great thank´s giving
Dennis


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Guilds.*
> 
> There are several Woodworking Guilds in Tasmania and three were represented at the the DIY WW Show..
> Here are a few pics I managed to take during a small lull..
> ...


Good to hear from yoiu again larry ) Hope you had fun and sold a lot fo WE-Beasties!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Guilds.*
> 
> There are several Woodworking Guilds in Tasmania and three were represented at the the DIY WW Show..
> Here are a few pics I managed to take during a small lull..
> ...


Nice looking show, Larry.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Guilds.*
> 
> There are several Woodworking Guilds in Tasmania and three were represented at the the DIY WW Show..
> Here are a few pics I managed to take during a small lull..
> ...


Wow some cool stuff on display.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Guilds.*
> 
> There are several Woodworking Guilds in Tasmania and three were represented at the the DIY WW Show..
> Here are a few pics I managed to take during a small lull..
> ...


Looks like a lot of small treasures there.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Guilds.*
> 
> There are several Woodworking Guilds in Tasmania and three were represented at the the DIY WW Show..
> Here are a few pics I managed to take during a small lull..
> ...


Apparently they have no shortage of good woodworkers there…...............


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Guilds.*
> 
> There are several Woodworking Guilds in Tasmania and three were represented at the the DIY WW Show..
> Here are a few pics I managed to take during a small lull..
> ...


Nice!

Lee


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Something at the HIGHER END..*

Needs no explaining… just enjoy the photos of some of the HIGHER END pieces…























































And these were just a sample…

Larger photos, with identification of timber species used, can be seen at my blog..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Something at the HIGHER END..*
> 
> Needs no explaining… just enjoy the photos of some of the HIGHER END pieces…
> 
> ...


I'm on the way  see ya over there!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Something at the HIGHER END..*
> 
> Needs no explaining… just enjoy the photos of some of the HIGHER END pieces…
> 
> ...


Beautiful!! Larry, is the second one lacewood?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Something at the HIGHER END..*
> 
> Needs no explaining… just enjoy the photos of some of the HIGHER END pieces…
> 
> ...


Beautyfull things Larry
and thank you for the soft melodie at the end 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Something at the HIGHER END..*
> 
> Needs no explaining… just enjoy the photos of some of the HIGHER END pieces…
> 
> ...


Larry: Some beautiful creations.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Something at the HIGHER END..*
> 
> Needs no explaining… just enjoy the photos of some of the HIGHER END pieces…
> 
> ...


Those are beautifull pieces.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Something at the HIGHER END..*
> 
> Needs no explaining… just enjoy the photos of some of the HIGHER END pieces…
> 
> ...


Might have been a small show but it certainly looks a good one. 
Beautiful looking furniture.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Something at the HIGHER END..*
> 
> Needs no explaining… just enjoy the photos of some of the HIGHER END pieces…
> 
> ...


lots of nice furniture. I was particularly impressed with the harps.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Something at the HIGHER END..*
> 
> Needs no explaining… just enjoy the photos of some of the HIGHER END pieces…
> 
> ...


Those are some very nice pieces.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Something at the HIGHER END..*
> 
> Needs no explaining… just enjoy the photos of some of the HIGHER END pieces…
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!

Lee


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Something at the HIGHER END..*
> 
> Needs no explaining… just enjoy the photos of some of the HIGHER END pieces…
> 
> ...


What great combinations of craftsmanship & beautiful wood!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Designs.*

Up and coming designers… designers of the future being trained in Tasmania…










Not only does Tasmania have some of the most exotic timbers in the world but there are a lot of furniture design schools in Tasmania… they do not only teach design but they take a hands on approach…










Some fabulous designers coming out of these colleges.










From large items to the smaller pieces..










Some handcrafted and some made using computer controlled tools…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Designs.*
> 
> Up and coming designers… designers of the future being trained in Tasmania…
> 
> ...


uuhh very niiice table and chair in picture two and three

take care
Dennis


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Designs.*
> 
> Up and coming designers… designers of the future being trained in Tasmania…
> 
> ...


The bent wood rocker is just off the charts…


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Designs.*
> 
> Up and coming designers… designers of the future being trained in Tasmania…
> 
> ...


Great Series this…
Love that Rocking Chair!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Designs.*
> 
> Up and coming designers… designers of the future being trained in Tasmania…
> 
> ...


Some beautiful pieces.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Designs.*
> 
> Up and coming designers… designers of the future being trained in Tasmania…
> 
> ...


Definitely awesome work.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Designs.*
> 
> Up and coming designers… designers of the future being trained in Tasmania…
> 
> ...


Lots to love there. Amazing what creative people can come up with. Thanks for the tour Larry.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Designs.*
> 
> Up and coming designers… designers of the future being trained in Tasmania…
> 
> ...


Classy designs. Those boxes are top notch.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Designs.*
> 
> Up and coming designers… designers of the future being trained in Tasmania…
> 
> ...


There is obviously no shortage of talent there.

Lee


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Quick Wood Gloat.*

http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Quick Wood Gloat.*
> 
> http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02


Looked like the moon landing!!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Quick Wood Gloat.*
> 
> http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02


I am taking turning classes in January, Maybe I can practice on that.


----------



## dubsaloon (Oct 2, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Quick Wood Gloat.*
> 
> http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02


Nice Burl! Bad music, couldn't hear a word.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Timber for a cutting board?*

I had a timber merchant want to swap timber for one of my end grain butcher boards…










This is the board… and for it I received several pieces of Tasmanian Black Heart Sassafras, some Tiger Myrtle and a few bits of Huon Pine..



























His wife had seen the board the day before and I think he made some brownie points.. I reckon I got the better part of the deal and so does he… we both win…


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Timber for a cutting board?*
> 
> I had a timber merchant want to swap timber for one of my end grain butcher boards…
> 
> ...


if you value it on the cost of buyin tasmanian myrtle here in western australia you certainly won big time

love the sasafrass as well

this was a good score

Hooky


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Timber for a cutting board?*
> 
> I had a timber merchant want to swap timber for one of my end grain butcher boards…
> 
> ...


wow!!!!!!!!!! the myrtle is amazing!!! is it hard wood?


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Timber for a cutting board?*
> 
> I had a timber merchant want to swap timber for one of my end grain butcher boards…
> 
> ...


I just love a trade.
There is just something so fair about it.
Perhaps it is the no change of money or the tax man not getting a cut?
I'm glad to hear that it is not just a Scottish trait. 

Jamie


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Timber for a cutting board?*
> 
> I had a timber merchant want to swap timber for one of my end grain butcher boards…
> 
> ...


Looks like a win/win trade to me, especially since both parts are happy.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Timber for a cutting board?*
> 
> I had a timber merchant want to swap timber for one of my end grain butcher boards…
> 
> ...


great trade there larry

beautiful wood
and even the guys wife is happy !


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Timber for a cutting board?*
> 
> I had a timber merchant want to swap timber for one of my end grain butcher boards…
> 
> ...


Good trade, Larry. Any time I've got an arm and a leg I want shot of I'll let you know.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Timber for a cutting board?*
> 
> I had a timber merchant want to swap timber for one of my end grain butcher boards…
> 
> ...


Those grain patterns are amazing.
Always trade for more wood. Can't make product without raw materials.

Steve


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Timber for a cutting board?*
> 
> I had a timber merchant want to swap timber for one of my end grain butcher boards…
> 
> ...


Nice trade! I'm sure we'lll be seeing some tiger myrtle products in the future. That look like a beautiful wood.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Timber for a cutting board?*
> 
> I had a timber merchant want to swap timber for one of my end grain butcher boards…
> 
> ...


Nice trade, Larry

Lee


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Timber for a cutting board?*
> 
> I had a timber merchant want to swap timber for one of my end grain butcher boards…
> 
> ...


You must be re-well…...errrr…....un-sick….....lot of posts here. Was pretty tied up with Thanksgiving company yesterday, but today should be quiet…...Sherie is sacking in.

The contrast between the Myrtle and the Black Sassafras should be a natural for a tray, Larry…........hmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Timber for a cutting board?*
> 
> I had a timber merchant want to swap timber for one of my end grain butcher boards…
> 
> ...


I see more fancy boards in the near future.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Timber for a cutting board?*
> 
> I had a timber merchant want to swap timber for one of my end grain butcher boards…
> 
> ...


what some beautiful timbers…..the one with the lightning typr of streaks would make a fantastic box larry….cant wait to see what you do with it…or will it rest in the timber rack for some time..grizz


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Timber for a cutting board?*
> 
> I had a timber merchant want to swap timber for one of my end grain butcher boards…
> 
> ...


Hey Larry,
Nice snap mate.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Timber for a cutting board?*
> 
> I had a timber merchant want to swap timber for one of my end grain butcher boards…
> 
> ...


Drooool !
you have too much fun with all the lovely wood you have down there

Dennis


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Timber for a cutting board?*
> 
> I had a timber merchant want to swap timber for one of my end grain butcher boards…
> 
> ...


Looks like you did good larry )


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Timber for a cutting board?*
> 
> I had a timber merchant want to swap timber for one of my end grain butcher boards…
> 
> ...


Looks like a win-win for both of you.

Nice trade Larry.


----------



## KateGrezl (Jan 11, 2017)

degoose said:


> *Timber for a cutting board?*
> 
> I had a timber merchant want to swap timber for one of my end grain butcher boards…
> 
> ...


Definitely a good trade. your board looks amazing as does the wood you got for it. what wood did you use to make the cutting board?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Value adding.*

A number of show attendees purchased burls last weekend… they dropped by to have some value added to their pieces..

This shows how simple the TWC makes flattening a burl… and as you know it is one of the most difficult procedures to accomplish without tear out or damage of some kind…

http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02
This is not the case using the TWC… so simple … so effortless .. and so effective..


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Value adding.*
> 
> A number of show attendees purchased burls last weekend… they dropped by to have some value added to their pieces..
> 
> ...


Hey Larry,
Power feed seems to be the next addition to those units.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Value adding.*
> 
> A number of show attendees purchased burls last weekend… they dropped by to have some value added to their pieces..
> 
> ...


sweet !

i'll start saving for one

might still be standing 
when it arrives lol


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Value adding.*
> 
> A number of show attendees purchased burls last weekend… they dropped by to have some value added to their pieces..
> 
> ...


That is a pretty sweet machine!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Value adding.*
> 
> A number of show attendees purchased burls last weekend… they dropped by to have some value added to their pieces..
> 
> ...


Larry, thats a neat machine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Value adding.*
> 
> A number of show attendees purchased burls last weekend… they dropped by to have some value added to their pieces..
> 
> ...


That nice little gesture should generate a few sales  They can't live without it after you go home !!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Value adding.*
> 
> A number of show attendees purchased burls last weekend… they dropped by to have some value added to their pieces..
> 
> ...


Looks easy and smooth.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Value adding.*
> 
> A number of show attendees purchased burls last weekend… they dropped by to have some value added to their pieces..
> 
> ...


Nice demo…........


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Value adding.*
> 
> A number of show attendees purchased burls last weekend… they dropped by to have some value added to their pieces..
> 
> ...


The TWC takes the prize for this maneuver - A very hard job made easy!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Value adding.*
> 
> A number of show attendees purchased burls last weekend… they dropped by to have some value added to their pieces..
> 
> ...


Larry A great demonstration.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*For lovers...*

Of old hand tools.
There was an excellent display of older tools for working with wood…




































This last photo is of an army of rabbits.. these rabbits were cut on a scroll saw and the smallest is only 1/8 inch tall..[3 mm]


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *For lovers...*
> 
> Of old hand tools.
> There was an excellent display of older tools for working with wood…
> ...


I thought they were reindeer until I read it ) Who is the little guy at the back? Can't be Santa looking for his sleigh is they are rabbits, unless…..........


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

degoose said:


> *For lovers...*
> 
> Of old hand tools.
> There was an excellent display of older tools for working with wood…
> ...


Thanks Larry.

*Topamax* I thought they were cookies.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *For lovers...*
> 
> Of old hand tools.
> There was an excellent display of older tools for working with wood…
> ...


I can imagine Mads salivating as we speak. Good post, *Larry*. I wonder if I could do the rabbits thing with boxes. Probably if I started with one a mile wide,lol.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *For lovers...*
> 
> Of old hand tools.
> There was an excellent display of older tools for working with wood…
> ...


A lot of those old tools looked like they were for dressing logs and cutting then to boards and /or building heavy timber buildings. It's a great piece of woodworking culture from the past and it also gives us an appreciation for the machines which do the heavy work for us today.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *For lovers...*
> 
> Of old hand tools.
> There was an excellent display of older tools for working with wood…
> ...


Those Rabbits have been busy, as rabbits are!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *For lovers...*
> 
> Of old hand tools.
> There was an excellent display of older tools for working with wood…
> ...


Those are some nice hand tools.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *For lovers...*
> 
> Of old hand tools.
> There was an excellent display of older tools for working with wood…
> ...


Here a fact, did you know that the old expression " Coping with the situation" come from using the coping saw…BC


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *For lovers...*
> 
> Of old hand tools.
> There was an excellent display of older tools for working with wood…
> ...


Very interesting tools. I can relate to few only.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *For lovers...*
> 
> Of old hand tools.
> There was an excellent display of older tools for working with wood…
> ...


I can't help but wonder what the fence pliers are doing iin there? Are loggers using barbed wire to fence out the tree huggers )


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *For lovers...*
> 
> Of old hand tools.
> There was an excellent display of older tools for working with wood…
> ...


It was always said that the rabbits could multiply. Now they are doing is in wood!!

That is a real neat collection of old tools. I'll bet that all still do the job, too!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*The Morning After..*

Last Monday, after the DIY WoodWorking Show in Launceston finished… Luke and I were fortunate enough to be invited out to Myrtle Creek, just a short drive into the hills from Launceston…

A new found friend, Cranston Shaw, Managing Director of Shaw Engineering, the largest Civil Engineering Company in Tasmania, took time from his busy schedule to drive us out there and then make sure we were at the airport in plenty of time. We also had time to drop in for a bite to eat and a beer.. all round a great day..

Back to the home of the Carins Brothers….. Mum, Dad, Rory, Roderick, George and Rodericks wife Laura…Myrtle Creek Timbers..

The Carins family has been logging their 600 acre property for 5 generations and have only recently got into the milling of the timber they log…

Myrtle Creek Timbers can supply

Wide boards
Beams
Natural edge slab
Craft timber and Burls
Minor species timbers.
Contact can be made by calling Roderick on 0419 383 670 or …

Email the boys!
In the next video I will show case their milling operation but for now this is just a little walk around the SHED…

This is the first video and is a before shot… they are in the process of refurbishing the workshop from a garage for diesel parts into a processing centre and show room…

I have promised to return for an after video, which should be something to look forward to..

http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *The Morning After..*
> 
> Last Monday, after the DIY WoodWorking Show in Launceston finished… Luke and I were fortunate enough to be invited out to Myrtle Creek, just a short drive into the hills from Launceston…
> 
> ...


Nice walk around, music and wood shop Larry. I'm envious of your travel to all these fine shop and timber you get to view. Thanks for sharing with us ….Wilson


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The Morning After..*
> 
> Last Monday, after the DIY WoodWorking Show in Launceston finished… Luke and I were fortunate enough to be invited out to Myrtle Creek, just a short drive into the hills from Launceston…
> 
> ...


I agree with Wilson. Too bad it's so far away as I would love to have some of the wood. I fear the shipping would kill me, let along getting it through the buggers in customs….....Thanks Larry.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The Morning After..*
> 
> Last Monday, after the DIY WoodWorking Show in Launceston finished… Luke and I were fortunate enough to be invited out to Myrtle Creek, just a short drive into the hills from Launceston…
> 
> ...


..........are you going to issue the sound track as a separate publication?

Can you issue the beer as a publication?

..............the deer are somewhat smaller than the moose wandering through my front yard periodically…......

..............overall impression…............I would fit right in there in Tasmania….........

Seems like a visit is in order…..............

Thanks mate,

Alaska Jim


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *The Morning After..*
> 
> Last Monday, after the DIY WoodWorking Show in Launceston finished… Luke and I were fortunate enough to be invited out to Myrtle Creek, just a short drive into the hills from Launceston…
> 
> ...


Larry: nice shop tour.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The Morning After..*
> 
> Last Monday, after the DIY WoodWorking Show in Launceston finished… Luke and I were fortunate enough to be invited out to Myrtle Creek, just a short drive into the hills from Launceston…
> 
> ...


I would love to go there too.

Thanks for the tour.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The Morning After..*
> 
> Last Monday, after the DIY WoodWorking Show in Launceston finished… Luke and I were fortunate enough to be invited out to Myrtle Creek, just a short drive into the hills from Launceston…
> 
> ...


Nice tour. They must have an outside source of timber too, eh? Looks like its a bit bigger than my loggin operation *;-))*


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The Morning After..*
> 
> Last Monday, after the DIY WoodWorking Show in Launceston finished… Luke and I were fortunate enough to be invited out to Myrtle Creek, just a short drive into the hills from Launceston…
> 
> ...


Very nice video and what an awesome source of wood. Larry you are getting so good you should have a TV show for all the non LJ's to also see.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The Morning After..*
> 
> Last Monday, after the DIY WoodWorking Show in Launceston finished… Luke and I were fortunate enough to be invited out to Myrtle Creek, just a short drive into the hills from Launceston…
> 
> ...


Great tour of the wood, how much did you have to pay for your overweight luggage, or did you convince
them it would fit in the overhead as carry on luggage? The hard part would be walking out of there without
just a couple of the better looking boards for that someday project. Thank you for sharing and thanks to 
the towel I now keep handy, I will not have to replace my keyboard. Was the beer as good as the wood?


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The Morning After..*
> 
> Last Monday, after the DIY WoodWorking Show in Launceston finished… Luke and I were fortunate enough to be invited out to Myrtle Creek, just a short drive into the hills from Launceston…
> 
> ...


Incredible sights, stories and sounds. Many thanks for taking us along.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The Morning After..*
> 
> Last Monday, after the DIY WoodWorking Show in Launceston finished… Luke and I were fortunate enough to be invited out to Myrtle Creek, just a short drive into the hills from Launceston…
> 
> ...


All that lumber is really inspiring and makes me want to build something. I think they are on the right track milling their lumber. I'm sure their income will be much higher that way. Thanks for the tour Larry.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The Morning After..*
> 
> Last Monday, after the DIY WoodWorking Show in Launceston finished… Luke and I were fortunate enough to be invited out to Myrtle Creek, just a short drive into the hills from Launceston…
> 
> ...


niiicee slabs there Larry
thank´s for sharing
now Mike (stefang) and the rest of the crazy gang in the northen europe 
wait for a container full…........Freeebeee from you Larry to test the timber for you

Dennis


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The Morning After..*
> 
> Last Monday, after the DIY WoodWorking Show in Launceston finished… Luke and I were fortunate enough to be invited out to Myrtle Creek, just a short drive into the hills from Launceston…
> 
> ...


was that really a radial arm saw mounted on a trailer?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*A sawmill on a mountain..*

Down south in Tasmania, at a little place called Myrtle Creek, you will meet the Carins Brothers… Rory, Roderick and George…

The family have been timber loggers for 5 generations and have recently moved into milling the timber they log on the 600 acre family property…

And what a great location to go to work… the views down the valley are breathtaking…

I took some video footage while I was there last month and have just now got around to editing it into something approaching watchable..

Just a short vid with a fairly catchy background music track…http://s0.videopress.com/player.swf?v=1.02


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *A sawmill on a mountain..*
> 
> Down south in Tasmania, at a little place called Myrtle Creek, you will meet the Carins Brothers… Rory, Roderick and George…
> 
> ...


I'm thirsty now, nice video…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A sawmill on a mountain..*
> 
> Down south in Tasmania, at a little place called Myrtle Creek, you will meet the Carins Brothers… Rory, Roderick and George…
> 
> ...


Just think what you could do with those logs Larry )


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A sawmill on a mountain..*
> 
> Down south in Tasmania, at a little place called Myrtle Creek, you will meet the Carins Brothers… Rory, Roderick and George…
> 
> ...


I wish i had just one of those logs. I bet they are gorgeous in the inside


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A sawmill on a mountain..*
> 
> Down south in Tasmania, at a little place called Myrtle Creek, you will meet the Carins Brothers… Rory, Roderick and George…
> 
> ...


Which one of them tree's is Lacewood???


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *A sawmill on a mountain..*
> 
> Down south in Tasmania, at a little place called Myrtle Creek, you will meet the Carins Brothers… Rory, Roderick and George…
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video Larry, It makes me want to visit!


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *A sawmill on a mountain..*
> 
> Down south in Tasmania, at a little place called Myrtle Creek, you will meet the Carins Brothers… Rory, Roderick and George…
> 
> ...


G'day mate!

I see the ozzies had the good taste to name that machine after a great Irish whiskey! **

(although I prefer John Powers Three Swallow myself, when I can get it)

In case I don't get a chance later to say it, all the best of the season to you and yours from your Canadian buddy.

Paul


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

degoose said:


> *A sawmill on a mountain..*
> 
> Down south in Tasmania, at a little place called Myrtle Creek, you will meet the Carins Brothers… Rory, Roderick and George…
> 
> ...


What a great place to spend some time.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *A sawmill on a mountain..*
> 
> Down south in Tasmania, at a little place called Myrtle Creek, you will meet the Carins Brothers… Rory, Roderick and George…
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed the video, Larry. That looks like a great place to visit. You're really getting good at producing these vidieos so keep up the good work.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A sawmill on a mountain..*
> 
> Down south in Tasmania, at a little place called Myrtle Creek, you will meet the Carins Brothers… Rory, Roderick and George…
> 
> ...


Enjoying a cold beer while walking around in a "Lumber Wonder Land".... Now that is what I call a good time. Very cool!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A sawmill on a mountain..*
> 
> Down south in Tasmania, at a little place called Myrtle Creek, you will meet the Carins Brothers… Rory, Roderick and George…
> 
> ...


Interesting video, thanks for the tour! And strangely I am craving a beer….LOL!


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A sawmill on a mountain..*
> 
> Down south in Tasmania, at a little place called Myrtle Creek, you will meet the Carins Brothers… Rory, Roderick and George…
> 
> ...


All that wood & sunshine…...drool


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

degoose said:


> *A sawmill on a mountain..*
> 
> Down south in Tasmania, at a little place called Myrtle Creek, you will meet the Carins Brothers… Rory, Roderick and George…
> 
> ...


I think I need to move to Australia


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *A sawmill on a mountain..*
> 
> Down south in Tasmania, at a little place called Myrtle Creek, you will meet the Carins Brothers… Rory, Roderick and George…
> 
> ...


Dan said "Enjoying a cold beer while walking around in a "Lumber Wonder Land"…. Now that is what I call a good time. Very cool!" .....He took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

degoose said:


> *A sawmill on a mountain..*
> 
> Down south in Tasmania, at a little place called Myrtle Creek, you will meet the Carins Brothers… Rory, Roderick and George…
> 
> ...


VERY COOL LARRY, YEA THAT'S THE PLACE TO LIVE.


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A sawmill on a mountain..*
> 
> Down south in Tasmania, at a little place called Myrtle Creek, you will meet the Carins Brothers… Rory, Roderick and George…
> 
> ...


I'm surprised I'm the only one but the video doesn't play correctly. It's only showing part of the picture.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A sawmill on a mountain..*
> 
> Down south in Tasmania, at a little place called Myrtle Creek, you will meet the Carins Brothers… Rory, Roderick and George…
> 
> ...


Hey Larry,
Starting to put …Hoges …to shame mate…well done.


----------

